# Tactic brand 2.4Ghz radios



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello all I was wondering if those Tactic brand 2.4 Ghz radios I see for sale on Tower Hobbies are a decent bang for the buck. I've been wanting to get one for a while and was wondering if they have decent range are reliable etc. etc. Anyway thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## spraydbysprague (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't go near it. Do the math on the transmitter + receiver + servos. Now consider there is no model memory, and no charging jack. You will see that radio will cost you more in the long run. Also the radio comes *without* instructions. Stick with a name brand radio, you'll be happier you did.


----------



## henry (Nov 25, 2007)

spraydbysprague said:


> I wouldn't go near it. Do the math on the transmitter + receiver + servos. Now consider there is no model memory, and no charging jack. You will see that radio will cost you more in the long run. Also the radio comes *without* instructions. Stick with a name brand radio, you'll be happier you did.


Thanks for the input. That info will help in my decision.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I will concur after reading up on this unit. The selling point is 2.4 and that's it!
My big deal is the manual is not included, so there must not be much of an operational program or it is super simple. Which may mean that the transmitter is limited for operation, to servo throws and centers.

I purchased a Futaba 3PM 2.4 and receiver of Hobby Talk for $110.00 so that right there will tell you good units are out there, just look around.


----------

